# Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?



## SLi-Force (14. Oktober 2010)

*Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

Hi,

dreht sich um den "geteilten" zweifarbigen PS/2 Anschluss.

Kann man da mit irgendeinem Adapter eine Tastatur *und* eine Maus *gleichzeitig* anschließen, oder ist das nur für je eines von Beiden?

Das fragte mich grade ein Arbeitskolllege......


----------



## FrozenBoy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

gleichzeitig an einem PS/2 slot nicht, nein.

Es gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit einen USB zu PS/2 Adapter zu kaufen und diesen dann, sowie die bereits vorhandenen, zu nutzen.

Es ist also nur "für je eins von beiden"


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

nein.

du kannst auch nicht eine maus an den tastaturplatz stecken
und vice versa.. geht NICHT.

edit: und auch mit einem usb-adapter wirst du mit einer tastatur 
am mausport kein glück haben.

wenn denn das board bei falschbelegung überhaupt POSTet..


----------



## FrozenBoy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

@ Lexx: Einer von uns hat hier wohl was falsch verstanden


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

(scherz)
you, nämlich du.. 
(/scherz)


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

USB Kabel mit 2 PS/2 Steckern gibt es zu kaufen und funktionieren auch. Alles andere leider nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> USB Kabel mit 2 PS/2 Steckern gibt es zu kaufen und funktionieren auch. Alles andere leider nicht.



Genau daran habe ich auch gedacht...und Usb hat ja sogut wie jeder mittlerweile massig zu verfügung.


----------



## SLi-Force (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

OK, danke.

Aber es ging rein um die Theorie ob man gleichzeitig eine Maus und eine Tastatur mittels eines Adapters an einen von diesen zweifarbigen PS/2Anschlüssen anschließen kann...

Also, geht nicht..... Thema geklärt....


----------



## TheRammbock (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

Gut. Haben wir das geklärt.



Lexx schrieb:


> edit: und auch mit einem usb-adapter wirst du mit einer tastatur am mausport kein glück haben.



Öhm, ick hab hier ein Notebook zum programmieren. Ein älteres Modell, welches eine Kombi-Buchse hat. ENTWEDER kann ich da Tastatur ODER Maus anschließen.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

Ich muss hier mal korrigieren, bei manchen Mainboards ist es Durchaus möglich an einen PS/2 anschlüsse per Adapter Eine Maus und Tastatur GLEICHZEITIG zu betreiben, das geht deswegen weil bei Maus und Tastatur nicht alle Pins belegt sind sondern immer Pin 2 und 6 Frei sind, diese werden bei manchen Boards zusätzlich belegt mit Taktsignal und DatenLeitung und somit ist es möglich beides gleichzeitig anzuschliesen, allerdings muss wie gesagt das Mainboard das explizit unterstützen und der passende Adapter benuzt werden. 
Das wird z.b meistens Bei Notebooks genuzt die nur eine PS/2 schnittstelle haben.


----------



## SLi-Force (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

OK, cool!

Aber Du weißt nicht zufällig welche Boards das können?
Kann man das irgendwodran erkennen?

Ich habe meinen Kollegen mal ausgefragt WIESO er das überhaupt will.
Er sagte dass er eine Art KVM Switch daran anschließen möchte, und dieser hat Maus- u. Tastaturanschluss als PS/2, das Board was er verwendet aber nur einen geteilten PS/2 Anschluss.
Desshalb wollte er es so, wie oben schon geschildert anschließen.

Letzendlich haben wir uns auf einen Adaper (2xPS/2 --> 1xUSB) geeinigt.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein PS/2 Anschluss für 2 Geräte?*

NE bei welchen Boards oder Laptops das geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, sollte aber im Handbuch des jeweiligen Boards vermerkt sein.


----------

